# PC uses 2GB of RAM while idle.



## MikeAwesome13 (Dec 8, 2015)

I just upgraded to Windows 10 yesterday and discovered this problem. When I had Windows 7, it was nowhere near this. Any suggestions?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 8, 2015)

Get more ram.


----------



## qubit (Dec 8, 2015)

That's normal. Windows caches a lot of data and can sit there with even more ram usage. 6GB RAM installed is a reasonable amount of RAM. 8 is better and 16 is fantastic.

EDIT: I've realized that there's 8GB installed, lol.


----------



## arbiter (Dec 8, 2015)

um using 2gb ram is pretty much normal. mine uses a good 3gb on fresh boot can use a good 8gb in normal use.


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 8, 2015)

Its all the "" NSA trojens and microsoft spying software""  using your Ram  wack in another 16 gig to make their job easier  and to allow you to have some ram to run your programs


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 8, 2015)

Your system is never really idle - especially if you are. That's when Windows does its housekeeping - like indexing, malware scans and more. I agree that yours is normal.

FTR, I have 16Gb installed and I am showing 2Gb in use when all I am doing is typing this reply.


qubit said:


> How much ram you got in there?


In TM, if you look on the left side in the Performance tab under Memory, it shows how much is installed. As noted on his screenshot, he has 8GB installed.


----------



## qubit (Dec 8, 2015)

Bill_Bright said:


> In TM, if you look on the left side in the Performance tab under Memory, it shows how much is installed. As noted on his screenshot, he has 8GB installed.


lol, you must have replied as I was editing my post. I was on my smarthphone when I initially replied and couldn't see the screenshots properly. Now, while it's got a super high resolution of 2560x1440, my eyes certainly haven't!  Blowing up the picture didn't help much either.


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 8, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> Its all the "" NSA trojens and microsoft spying software""  using your Ram  wack in another 16 gig to make their job easier  and to allow you to have some ram to run your programs



Keyloggers aren't really ram hogs.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 8, 2015)

Mine uses 2.1 gb of ram at idle. I see no issue. I also have 32gb of ram installed.


----------



## xorbe (Dec 8, 2015)

OP, let the OS do its thing.  It's hard to quantify what's "really" in use.  It could probably drop a chunk of that and page it back in on demand (separate from the file cache).  Though I think a power user should have at least 16GB these days.  I can rip through memory with 3-4 VirtualBox instances.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 8, 2015)

arbiter said:


> um using 2gb ram is pretty much normal. mine uses a good 3gb on fresh boot can use a good 8gb in normal use.



OP, there is no problem. Windows has gotten more efficient, using as much RAM as it can so that paging is kept to a minimum.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 8, 2015)

I "idle" @ 3.7 GB. WTF is wrong with my system!?!


----------



## arbiter (Dec 9, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> OP, there is no problem. Windows has gotten more efficient, using as much RAM as it can so that paging is kept to a minimum.


Yea windows will use more ram the more you got. when i had 16gb, had no problem getting up to 8gb used, now got 32gb ram and now under work i am using 10+


----------



## Mussels (Dec 9, 2015)

just checking mine, will edit this post in a sec.

3.1GB with chrome + programs running
1.8GB with everything quit, so yeah seems normal for W10

worth noting that disabling windows defender will free up ram, as i see it in your task manager screenshots using ~200MB, and it'll go higher when its scanning


----------



## MikeAwesome13 (Dec 9, 2015)

Is this going to affect gaming on this PC? Especially if what aribter is saying is true, I'm gonna need as much RAM as I can utilize for these things. Having 2GB used is fine if I'm not doing something heavy like that. That's my biggest concern.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 9, 2015)

Welcome to windows 10 [/thread]


----------



## cdawall (Dec 9, 2015)

Hmmm I cannot imagine why I didn't upgrade.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 9, 2015)

MikeAwesome13 said:


> Is this going to affect gaming on this PC? Especially if what aribter is saying is true, I'm gonna need as much RAM as I can utilize for these things. Having 2GB used is fine if I'm not doing something heavy like that. That's my biggest concern.


I wouldn't worry about it much.


----------



## PCGamerDR (Dec 9, 2015)

mine's using 2.4gb out of 8gb, no biggie.


----------



## SonicZap (Dec 9, 2015)

MikeAwesome13 said:


> Is this going to affect gaming on this PC? Especially if what aribter is saying is true, I'm gonna need as much RAM as I can utilize for these things. Having 2GB used is fine if I'm not doing something heavy like that. That's my biggest concern.


Nope. I have 8 GB RAM and while I'm writing this I'm using 3.5 GB, with only the browser open with 4 tabs. I have no problem with running games. Usually Windows will also free some RAM if it notices that an application needs it and the system is close to running out of RAM.


----------



## Slizzo (Dec 9, 2015)

As mentioned, it's actually not a bad thing when your computer is using memory. Certain things are loaded into memory at boot, and are kept there in order to speed up response of the OS to your requests. As said, it's more efficient to use the memory at idle than to keep a load off of it.

When you start a game, if it requires more than what you have currently available Windows will be smart about it and close out some of the unnecessary applications using memory. Otherwise, more RAM is a good idea.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 9, 2015)

I be more concerned that java crap is running than the 2.1GB usage, either way nothing to concerned about.










R-T-B said:


> Keyloggers aren't really ram hogs.



Browsers games and all sorts of apps keylog btw.


----------

